# Ganglion of Impar Block CPT code support HELP!!



## 574coding (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello,
This is in question again in our practice.  How do I find the AMA CPT assistant articles that address this coding issue?  We are not members of AMA, and I do not know if this would be on another site.  I am a member of AAPC and we have a Supercoder subscription for my support.  Any ideas, or help on how to find the articles would be appreciated.  I have been coding with the unlisted code, but if I can find the support in writing from AMA or another place to forward on to my lead, that would be great.  
Thank you all for any response!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## marvelh (Mar 7, 2016)

CPT Assistant is accessible through some SuperCoder subscriptions.  It can be found under the Publications link at the top.  Also if you know the code that would be reported, i.e. 64999, under the Related Articles section is Code connect that provides links to all the CPT Assistant issues that include references to that particular code.

The issue that you are looking for ganglion impar is September 2007:
September 2007; Volume 17: Issue 9
Coding Communication:Surgery: Nervous System
Question: What is the appropriate CPT code to report for a ganglion impar sympathetic block?

AMA Comment: Code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, a procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.​


----------



## 574coding (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

